# Oxygen Alarm Sensor/Need help please



## akflightmedic (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok, so I just took receipt of a 2000 F350 Super duty 4x4 ambulance.

The way this box is designed, places the main O2 cylinder under the bench seat which is a first for me. This means I now have to turn on the main O2 when I load a patient and remember to shut it off when we offload.

Anyways, here is the problem. The O2 has a low pressure alarm that emits this annoying high piercing alarm when ever the main O2 is shut off and the power is turned on to the module. You have to jump in back and hit the silence button and then it is fine, however it is not practical for us to do this every time before responding to a call. We must have the power on while responding or the lights and sirens do not function plus the AC will not be cooling the back.

My other option is to leave the main O2 on all the time thereby eliminating the trigger for the alarm, however we have discovered when we leave the main O2 turned on that there is a small leak and we do not wish to deplete our O2 levels as getting tanks refilled is not the easiest task at my current location.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to over ride this alarm or keep it from triggering?

Is anyone familiar with this type of setup?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2009)

Can you install a manual switch inline with the sensor to disable just the sensor and nothing else?  Then all you would have to do is turn on the switch when you turn on the O2.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2009)

Is the silence switch a button with wiring to a curcuit board, or a part of the curcuit board? If it's wired to a seperate one, can you tap into that wiring and place an additional silence switch in the cab? You'll still get the alarm this way, but you'll have a switch up front to turn it off.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 23, 2009)

Problem resolved.

I removed the panel, traced the wires and found a plug in adapter...glad that was there cause I was going to cut them if it wasn't.


----------

